# WSM home



## PinkOstrich (Jun 27, 2021)

My wsm has a house


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 27, 2021)

That’s awesome. Do you smoke in there or just storage? I’d assume smoke from the looks of the thermometer


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2021)

Now that is cool!!
Al


----------



## PinkOstrich (Jun 27, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> That’s awesome. Do you smoke in there or just storage? I’d assume smoke from the looks of the thermometer


The intention is to smoke in there during the British winter....


----------



## normanaj (Jun 27, 2021)

Very cool.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 27, 2021)

Quite fancy I would say. Nice work.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 27, 2021)

Yep, that's cool! I really like that.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 27, 2021)

Dang! That's super cool!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2021)

That's one of the nicest "smoker houses" I've seen.  Great job!!
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 27, 2021)

Man that’s fancy. I like it.

Jim


----------



## PinkOstrich (Jun 29, 2021)

I now also have a little shelf


----------

